# Oil Sensor Switch on JD4400 Compact Tractor



## Peaches1992 (Apr 3, 2020)

Does anyone know where the oil sensor switch is located on JD4400 Compact Tractor. The oil pressure light will not light up when the ignition is first turned on or anytime, oil is full. Starts and runs, any ideas or information will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Peaches, good to see here again.

Your oil pressure switch will look something like the picture below and is normally installed on the side of the engine block:


----------



## Peaches1992 (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks Big T, will check both sides of the block.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

When you find the sensor, remove the wire and touch it to a clean ground with the key on. The light should then come on if bulb is good and wire is good.


----------

